# Rutland Vintage Base Ink???????????



## joe05 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey, this is my first post on here. 
I have been doing a lot of ink searching the last two days. I have read a bunch of forums.
I came across an ink made by Rutland called Vintage Base MH0217......NOT Shatter Base MV024603 which is supposed to crack. I have read that the shatter base seems to be too thick.
I saw the Vintage Base MH0217 listed on the Rutland web site. 
Has anyone used this Vintage Base ink and how is it? Do you have pictures you can show? 
I really want to see some pictures of the Vintage Base Ink and the shatter ink too, used by people on this board. 
Please post pictures if you can.
Let me know if you have any hands on info on this Rutland Vintage Base Ink.
Thanks 
joe


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't, but I think Fluid uses Rutland?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I havent used this ink. Call the manufacturer or your supplier and get a sample. They will send you a quart at no charge for testing. Its your best bet.
I use the Rutland M2 series mixing system. Our specialty inks are from Wilflex.


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

i think i talked to the rutland tech about this...i believe its along the same lines as the shatter base except that you crack it yourself after it goes through the dryer, i dont know if it gives you more control over the look or what. please keep us informed if you test it out, im very interested


----------



## GSG (Feb 5, 2007)

You can go to Rutlandinc.com check the tech sheets theres one on there website. Although this vintage look can be achieved just by the artwork you can distress your atwork in the design or simply print your positive and crumble it or wad it up a few times then shoot your screen with it the vintage base ink works I have used it before but doing a alternative method will be cheaper and easier to work with.


----------



## joe05 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have called Rutland and they referred me to Martin Supply to get a sample.

GSG....
I make my own distressed overlays and then I also want to try the Vintage base Ink with the overlays I already use.
GSG....
Do you have any pics you could send me of your distressed prints and what method your using?


----------



## GSG (Feb 5, 2007)

i dont think i have a picture of the shirt has been a while i work for a supply co. and actualy it has been awhile since i have screen printed i now work as a equipment tech


----------



## joe05 (Feb 4, 2007)

GSG......i sent you a mail through here


----------

